# We were That Guy Yesterday



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2016)

Had a friend call Wednesday morning and ask if I wanted to go to a lake about an hour from my house Thursday morning.  This was a lake I have not hunted in about 30 years.  He said he another friend who had hunted there this year and knew the lake.

I said okay and so off we go.  Get there and first thing, the guy takes us to a ramp he says is not the same one he had launched from before.  So we go on an extended ride to find a way to where he had shot birds earlier.  Get there just about shooting time and everywhere we turn there are people shining lights at us.  I let my bud drive the boat and I pointed to a gap in the lights.  He heads that way and jams up on a small grass island.  I asked what he was doing.  He said that it looked like a good spot.  I said the guys 75 yards from us were gonna cuzz us bad.

We set up and turned away from the closest bunch so that we would not be cutting off any birds swinging into their decoys.  When it got light, my bud says, wow, didn't realize we were that close.  His hearing ain't too good!  It seems there were 6 college guys in the group.

After all that, not many birds showed up.  For the three of us, we found 3 ducks.  Lost 3 and I am pretty sure they became gator snacks.

So, if you were in the group of college boys, sorry for the intrusion and thanks for not shooting us!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm filing a motion for you to ban yourself till the 17-18 hunting season.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2016)

That's the way it goes sometimes


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 16, 2016)

sounds like us on Wednesday. We hunted our old hole Tues morn after moving into it around 8ish due to lack of birds at first spot. So Wed we head straight there and even way earlier than usual. Sometimes last season an airboat was back there but usually had it to ourselves. Well... Wednesday morn we tailed a boat in off another trail that cut into our usual hole last few years. After they went to the far side we stopped at our spot. Then they kinda came back seein what we would do. We started throwing our dekes out. Long story short.. kinda. they went back to the far side and set up. then two more boats came in and went further into the hole. another stopped in the beginning of the hole. 5 boats when we usually see zero!

We bumped into the ones we tailed into the spot at the ramp. Nice people. We watched them smoke the first few that buzzed them. they watched us drop a few.  Not sure about the others. But public is public and the courtesy was suprisingly expressed by all that came in that day! no shouting matches or hollering. Just a few courtesy/funny duck calls back and forth. No one did great that day cause the numbers just werent there.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2016)

The saddest part about that whole story is that folks were steadily shining you off on a Thursday morning........


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> The saddest part about that whole story is that folks were steadily shining you off on a Thursday morning........



College is out for Christmas. They'll be partying too much over the next couple weeks with their home town friends to hunt much and fade out after new years when school starts back. Wasn't but 5 years ago I was one of them.


----------



## pine floor (Dec 16, 2016)

What? Yall seem to amaze people on here. Oh, well just keep on and on.

PF


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Had a friend call Wednesday morning and ask if I wanted to go to a lake about an hour from my house Thursday morning.  This was a lake I have not hunted in about 30 years.  He said he another friend who had hunted there this year and knew the lake.
> 
> I said okay and so off we go.  Get there and first thing, the guy takes us to a ramp he says is not the same one he had launched from before.  So we go on an extended ride to find a way to where he had shot birds earlier.  Get there just about shooting time and everywhere we turn there are people shining lights at us.  I let my bud drive the boat and I pointed to a gap in the lights.  He heads that way and jams up on a small grass island.  I asked what he was doing.  He said that it looked like a good spot.  I said the guys 75 yards from us were gonna cuzz us bad.
> 
> ...



Glad you didn't kill anything.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> The saddest part about that whole story is that folks were steadily shining you off on a Thursday morning........



With school out, that is a regular occurrence around here.  I've seen them spend the night in the boat on the coast with gail force winds all night long.  I'm sure I was nearly that crazy at one time.  Not that mad no more.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Glad you didn't kill anything.



Sourpuss! Who said I didn't kill anything.  Those were my three kills that we picked up.  The one with knowledge seemed to be sleep walking and my bud was trying a 28 gauge.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

BigSwole said:


> I'm filing a motion for you to ban yourself till the 17-18 hunting season.



Motion denied!  Too many ducks need a killin!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 17, 2016)

I wasn't thinking about school being out.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Motion denied!  Too many ducks need a killin!



Denied! Pfffft! Probably supported Bernie as well


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 17, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I wasn't thinking about school being out.



cause you old and not thinking about college!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 17, 2016)

Old movie quote applies here...."don't be that guy". Kinda turns the tables when the older fellas are doing it to the young bucks


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> With school out, that is a regular occurrence around here.  I've seen them spend the night in the boat on the coast with gail force winds all night long.  I'm sure I was nearly that crazy at one time.  Not that mad no more.



Don't matter if they spend the night when you roll up in there amongst em


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Don't matter if they spend the night when you roll up in there amongst em



I'm not that old at 30 but I was older than most people I saw where I hunted yesterday. When I leave my house at 3 and get there and there's 4 camp fires plus lights on every point of the lake I say to h*ll with it. I was probly 120 yards from one guy to my left and 200 from the people on my right. Stayed home today bc everywhere I hunt is over run and shot up. Got people running 35 horse mud buddy's with a 23 sticker in a hp restricted lake. Heard people shot it up all week on the closed days too. That's about enough for me. I'm defeated. This new breed of "duck hunter " can have it. I'm looking for a private lease and/or a trip out of state every year. Should not have sold my big boat


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> I'm not that old at 30 but I was older than most people I saw where I hunted yesterday. When I leave my house at 3 and get there and there's 4 camp fires plus lights on every point of the lake I say to h*ll with it. I was probly 120 yards from one guy to my left and 200 from the people on my right. Stayed home today bc everywhere I hunt is over run and shot up. Got people running 35 horse mud buddy's with a 23 sticker in a hp restricted lake. Heard people shot it up all week on the closed days too. That's about enough for me. I'm defeated. This new breed of "duck hunter " can have it. I'm looking for a private lease and/or a trip out of state every year. Should not have sold my big boat


Public is tough in Ga. I used to bust my butt to get a good many private holes.  Honestly don't have any close to the house left.  I hunted in ga for the first time this year yesterday, had a good shoot.  All woodies of course.  Public land and of course the first spot was taken....boys had been in there for a while, ramp was basically dry.  But I just can't make myself put that much effort into the mostly one dimensional hunting that ga has to offer any more.  I'm very content to make several trips per season to the other side of the big river.  Yeah, it's more expensive, but the money and effort are worth it to me.  Used to, I hunted every weekend, one here and one west.  But not anymore.  I  hang at the house mostly on home weekends with the fam, and travel west for 3 hunts (sometimes more) on the others.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Public is tough in Ga. I used to bust my butt to get a good many private holes.  Honestly don't have any close to the house left.  I hunted in ga for the first time this year yesterday, had a good shoot.  All woodies of course.  Public land and of course the first spot was taken....boys had been in there for a while, ramp was basically dry.  But I just can't make myself put that much effort into the mostly one dimensional hunting that ga has to offer any more.  I'm very content to make several trips per season to the other side of the big river.  Yeah, it's more expensive, but the money and effort are worth it to me.  Used to, I hunted every weekend, one here and one west.  But not anymore.  I  hang at the house mostly on home weekends with the fam, and travel west for 3 hunts (sometimes more) on the others.



Yeah I'm lookin for a private hole here and a trip out west. Might even keep the little boat for the poker run every summer.


----------

